# What would you do?



## David Goffin (Nov 28, 2019)

Hi. I have 3 TiVo Premiere XL's, each with lifetime subscription. One of these boxes will NOT boot past "welcome" screen. 

I am not current on Tivo options these days... I have no cable TV...I only use OTA antenna.

What would you do? (I assume I want to preserve the lifetime subscription)

a. replace HD?
b. replace unit?

Thank you!!!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Ask here: TiVo Upgrade Center


----------



## David Goffin (Nov 28, 2019)

JoeKustra said:


> Ask here: TiVo Upgrade Center


So upgrade is best way to go? does that mean upgrade hard drive? Thank you for replying


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

David Goffin said:


> So upgrade is best way to go? does that mean upgrade hard drive? Thank you for replying


Weaknees? DYI HD?


----------



## Matty-Matt (Dec 3, 2019)

The life-time subscription (LTS) something I would not want to forfeit.

I would call Tivo support and ask about a possible replacement before considering a DIY upgrade.

Here was my experience. About a month ago my Roamio 500GB would not advance past the welcome screen. I called contacted Tivo support and they offered me two choices. I could either purchase a new Bolt Vox at a discounted price ($50 off), or I could purchase a refurbished Bolt 500GB for just $50.00, which would allow me to retain my the balance of annual subscription (renews April 2020). Obviously, I chose the refurbished Bolt.

Keep in mind that I purchased the Roamio from a 3rd-party seller off Ebay. This didn't seem to matter at all to Tivo. They still gave me the deal. I just had to ship the defunct Roamio back to them and the shipping costs were entirely paid by Tivo.

I'm thinking you might also be able to benefit by exchanging your Premier XL for a refurbished unit that would allow you to retain the LTS. However, I don't whether the LTS would be transferrable.

Anyhow, it's worth a phone call. Best of luck


----------



## David Goffin (Nov 28, 2019)

Matty-Matt said:


> The life-time subscription (LTS) something I would not want to forfeit.
> 
> I would call Tivo support and ask about a possible replacement before considering a DIY upgrade.
> 
> ...


Thank you Matty. this is good information. I also am considering having weaknees refurbish it, so I can maintain the lifetime sub on the unit....I think that makes sense...


----------

